# Berea Cigar holder



## scotian12 (Sep 18, 2013)

Berea just recently came out with a cigar holder kit called the Rogue. It takes a 53/64 drill bit which is the largest I have ever used. The blanks size is 1 inch min but to avoid problems I would use a larger blank...certainly a new opportunity for the blank vendors. Question: Has anyone tried them yet and what do you recommend for types of wood/acrylic to use.  Darrell Eisner


----------



## MichaelD (Sep 18, 2013)

I did one last week.  I used a 1 1/4 x 7 claro walnut blank that I cut from some stock I already had.  One important thing I learned on the second blank was to drill the one piece blank in three stages on the lathe.  

1/4" as far as it will go followed by maybe a 1/2" or 9/16" followed by your final bit, then cut the short tube to length leaving a little extra for squaring.  

Follow that by doing the same to drill through the long blank.  Instructions recommend doing this in two stages, I found three is more comfortable.

I spent an awful lot of time to keep the blanks set up to grain align when threaded together but the o-ring that seals the upper and lower barrel easily allows the user to over rotate it and it won't align anyway so don't expend any anxious moments on that.

I don't have any pictures but maybe I can get some in the morning if you like.


----------



## MichaelD (Sep 18, 2013)

Darrell,  I read my response and maybe I didn't really answer your question.

When you're drilling, however you drill,  it's going to get hot, really hot, especially with that large bit.  I don't see how any type of resin blank could hold up to it.  Even with the walnut I used I was only going about 1/2" -3/4" at a time and waiting ten minutes between efforts.  My first 1 1/8" blank split due to heat using the two step drilling method.

Don't even think about trying to use a forstner bit even if you could find the right size.  I picked up a MT2 bit off eBay for my tail stock.  I think it was $17.


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you Michael for your reply. Points well taken on the drilling so I will do it in three stages and do it slowly so the heat does not build up. I will try walnut and as a contrast zebra wood. I will also have a look at some of the panache pens on the IAP to see if there are any interesting woods there. Is the holder too heavy for a person to put in their shirt pocket or suit pocket. If its not too much trouble could you post a picture of your finished product. Thanks   Darrell


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if you could put a clip on one so it wouldn't fall out of your pocket if you bent over.


----------



## tdsmart (Sep 18, 2013)

Darrell, I made one of these about 2 weeks ago.  I also used a piece of figured walnut from off the shelf and as mentioned, drilling the thing was a challenge.  

I don't smoke, but have a friend who does and this prototype was intended for him to try out.  Despite the size of the hole you have to drill, the finished holder will accomodate a cigar of only size 44 circumfrerence.  That didn't mean anything to me until I handed it off for "testing" and it came back unable to fit anything in his humidor.  It was long enough for anything he had though.

Even though this was too small for his fat cigars, I was a bit concerned about it being too large to fit in a shirt pocket.  Probably would be OK in an inside jacket pocket.  

Sorry, I can't provide any pictures because I gave it away (to the guy who gave me the walnut) before taking any.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 18, 2013)

I did one and it is awfully big. At least in my eyes, I'm not a cigar smoker so maybe that is how they are supposed to be. I drilled on the lathe and didn't have to much trouble, as noted above go slow. If Michael doesn't post a picture I might be able to do it tomorrow.


----------



## panamag8or (Sep 18, 2013)

I would think Cedar would be the most appropriate wood for a cigar holder.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 18, 2013)

Why? Not a smoker but just wondering.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



panamag8or said:


> I would think Cedar would be the most appropriate wood for a cigar holder.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 18, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> Why? Not a smoker but just wondering.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...



I don't smoke either, but most humidors are either made of or lined with Spanish cedar both for its moisture qualities and because it repels tobacco beetles.


----------



## MichaelD (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's the picture's I could get. Not too good I'm afraid. Way too big for a shirt pocket in my opinion and pretty big for a jacket pocket also.

Since it's got a brass tube down the center I'm not so sure if cedar would have any benefit, especially for a short term carry item like this.

One thing I found awkward about this kit is the center band has an indent where you would expect it to separate but the tubes unscrew at the top of the band. Since the o-ring seal sits there it leaves a gap you can see in the pics and in my opinion, an unsightly appearance.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 19, 2013)

MichaelD said:


> Here's the picture's I could get. Not too good I'm afraid. Way too big for a shirt pocket in my opinion and pretty big for a jacket pocket also.
> 
> Since it's got a brass tube down the center I'm not so sure if cedar would have any benefit, especially for a short term carry item like this.
> 
> One thing I found awkward about this kit is the center band has an indent where you would expect it to separate but the tubes unscrew at the top of the band. Since the o-ring seal sits there it leaves a gap you can see in the pics and in my opinion, an unsightly appearance.



I agree that the cedar properties may not be needed, but it might still make a good "sales pitch" item since cigar smokers probably most know about cedar.   But cedar could be a bit soft for something like this.


Agree on the indent!  That's kinda weird!


----------



## healeydays (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm a cigar smoker on occasion and a size 44 cigar should cover over 1/2 the smokers out there.  As for the in the pocket thing I usually will smoke on the golf course or in the convertible, so it could go in the glove compartment or the golf bag so it wouldn't be as much of an issue with me as if you notice, most cigar smokers of quality cigars might carry in a case.

As for material, high end cigar smokers can be as choosy as one who likes a fine pen, so Cedar would be nice (and no I don't see it protecting the cigar as a humidor does), but a nice walnut or interesting burl could be a winner.

Mike B


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 19, 2013)

these are cool. does anybody carry acrylics that would fit that kit? 

i carry cigars with me all the time, but i use a 3 stogie case


----------



## healeydays (Sep 19, 2013)

Turned Around said:


> these are cool. does anybody carry acrylics that would fit that kit?
> 
> i carry cigars with me all the time, but i use a 3 stogie case



So do I.  One is usually never enough...


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 19, 2013)

haha, i know that feeling. cruise around in the DeSoto, cigar in hand....... a few hours later, another was was magically lit.


----------



## tdsmart (Sep 19, 2013)

I agree with Michael's assessment on the center band and o-ring, having had the same thoughts after completing the kit.  It just didn't look right to me.  And since this is most likely going to be used as a short term carry item and certainly for not storage, I don't know that the o-ring serves a purpose.  Sounds like the size 44 eliminates about half of a potential customer base.


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, we have a lot of good information coming out here. i'm not a smoker so this is new and relevant to me in making this for cigar smokers. I plan to offer the case when I sell the cigar label pens and the tube will take up to a JR gents size with the clip on.It will take a statesman without the clip on it So another question is what can you use these containers for other than cigar and pen storage? We need to create a customer need here .  Thanks   Darrell


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 19, 2013)

I would say, these would be perfect to have laser engraved and used for client gift. i know, easily 20 individuals i deal with daily, that would enjoy one of these with my companies logo on them.

Nice broad side, plenty of space for a name, logo or script.


----------



## Dale Allen (Sep 21, 2013)

What's the OD on that thing?  It has to be over an inch to accommodate the tube and some material on that surface?
I made this last week and used a 43/64 bit, turned it bigger for the sleeve and it ended up being about .812 OD.  Would probably fit a 42 ring size but the length is only about 4.5" inside.
To make one for a #50 cigar, which is about the most popular size, the blank would need to be huge!
Someone once asked me if I could make one to fit a large ring size but I declined.  Cigar holders on the market are typically metal but I have seem a few wooden ones.  Sometimes they show up in the cigar catalogs as extra gifts with purchases.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 21, 2013)

I just received a finished one from a good friend and a kit complete with drill bit and bushings. This is great for a jacket pocket. Spanish cedar wouldn't do much good since none of the cigar would be exposed to it. I to am wondering about the indent center ring...they couldn't put a different pattern there? It seals well so humidity shouldn't be an issue for a few hours. It's cigar season in the central valley again!!! Hard to enjoy a glass of scotch and a stogie when it's 105*


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 28, 2013)

scotian12 said:


> Well, we have a lot of good information coming out here. i'm not a smoker so this is new and relevant to me in making this for cigar smokers. I plan to offer the case when I sell the cigar label pens and the tube will take up to a JR gents size with the clip on.It will take a statesman without the clip on it So another question is what can you use these containers for other than cigar and pen storage? We need to create a customer need here . Thanks Darrell


 
I'll see if I can help with creating a customer base by offering a few blanks in my store with this intended use and lets see what happens. I think it is an excellent idea! I will offer a 7 1/2" x 1 1/4" blank and that will cover about 85% of cigar lenghts and widths.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 2, 2014)

*Cigar Holder*

These kits look great!  My son in law just purchased this.  Vanderburgh One

If people are willing to lay that much, I'm sure they will buy a hand made holder made out of special wood chosen just for them.  I have a ton of Elk antler that would accommodate the size needed.  I may just give this a try.


----------

